# Installing laminated floor over ''drain clean out'' ?



## martynator (May 8, 2017)

I'm installing laminated floor on my basement concrete slab and I came across this (see picture below).

What is this? Is that a Sewer Cleanout Cap? 
What is its purpose?

Can I install my laminated floor over it?
Should make a trap so in order to have access one day if needed?

Can I strip of the forms?

I'd like to have your input on this.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like a cleanout to me....... why not unscrew/pull it to confirm.

Hopefully it's in a less conspicuous space, I'd trap/access door it.... unless you can find an equally good/alternative cleanout.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes it's a cleanout. They are supposed to be permanently accessible. 

You will want to leave the cutout, put your floor around it, then install something like this: https://goo.gl/images/JquPUr


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

you are probably going to have to remove 
wood forms to get cap/plug loose/out...
what are dimensions of concrete edges
how deep is plug from top of concrete
here are some cover examples
http://www.zurn.com/products/building-drainage/cleanouts/access-covers
Edit: probably need to extend closer 
with female & pipe
& pour concrete to fill gap 

Peace


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Short answer that hasn't been addressed. No you can't laminate over that void. Make sure you laminate is approved for below grade installation as well. It may not be.


----------

